# Patrick Kerney



## 99hawkins (Aug 27, 2005)

Impressive physique.







Don't you think?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 27, 2005)

All you can really tell from that picture is that he has ripped arms.


----------



## 99hawkins (Aug 27, 2005)

Good indication that the rest of him will be pretty torn as well.


----------



## MyK (Aug 27, 2005)

small tris compared to biceps


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 27, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> Good indication that the rest of him will be pretty torn as well.


 Not really. My arms don't look all that bad; neither do my legs. However, most of my BF is carried right in the gut, so that looks horrible. Someone with ripped arms doesn't necessarily have a good physique, just good arms.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 27, 2005)

Brad Pitt looks ok yeah.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

who the fuck cares how ripped his arms are?  The man is a professional athlete.  He is in some silly fucking overal shape no matter if he is ripped or not.  His arms may not be that big but I bet he could run your ass down.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 27, 2005)

That's true; I was saying, however, that just because one has ripped arms does not mean one has an impressive physique.

 Besides, if you want to compliment someone's physique, don't show a picture that only shows his/her arms!


----------



## 99hawkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Bogin

You can if you like, but I'm not about to typing "Patrick Kerney naked" into Google.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Kerney is in the business of laying fuck-off big hits, not getting fuck-off big/ripped


----------



## 99hawkins (Aug 29, 2005)

He is 'fuck-off big ripped' though, isn't he? Do you watch much gridiron in OZ?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah a bit,I'll admit I don't mind it. Urlacher is the man  . It is hard to say from that pic.


----------



## 99hawkins (Aug 29, 2005)

What about the cricket, you watching that?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 29, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> Bogin
> 
> You can if you like, but I'm not about to typing "Patrick Kerney naked" into Google.


 That makes sense. After all, bodybuilders go on stage naked. 

 Besides, someone who has impressive arms and impressive arms only, isn't very impressive to me (I realize that's not the situation, but that's all you can conclude, once again, from the picture).


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah I love cricket, but the Pommies just handed our ass to us


----------



## 99hawkins (Sep 5, 2005)

Plat

That we did


----------



## KEFE (Sep 5, 2005)

Go FALCONS!


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2005)

Larry Allen is the man with size in the NFL. I forgot how much his lifts are but i know they out do everyone else.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 5, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Larry Allen is the man with size in the NFL. I forgot how much his lifts are but i know they out do everyone else.


 Larry Allen is so old.  He has to be 41....at least.  He was on the infamous Dallas druggie Cowboys.  Irvin w/ the crack and coke.  I guess one just wasn't enough.  Oh yea remember Nate Newton...That dumb SOB got caught w/ 100 or so lbs of weed TWICE!!!!  He was pulled over for speeding.What an idiot.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2005)

Coke or no coke that sob has something like with a career-best bench press of 700 pounds, and a squat lift of 900 pounds


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 5, 2005)

If he does coke he's probably on other things too, such as steroids. That makes lifts like those a hell of a lot less impressive to me.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> If he does coke he's probably on other things too, such as steroids. That makes lifts like those a hell of a lot less impressive to me.



I know tons of people who juice and cant put up numbers like that.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 5, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I know tons of people who juice and cant put up numbers like that.




they are probably not genetically gifted athletes either.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 5, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I know tons of people who juice and cant put up numbers like that.


 What's your point? A person who achieves something because he's taking a drug isn't very impressive to me. I don't care if a million other people couldn't do it with the drug, he still needed help and those numbers are invalid.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2005)

Your point has no validity to either just because he has been accused of doing coke means he has done or is doing steriods? They have no connection to each other.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 5, 2005)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Your point has no validity to either just because he has been accused of doing coke means he has done or is doing steriods? They have no connection to each other.


 My point wasn't whether or not he took steroids. My point is that if he does, those numbers are invalid.

 I was simply saying that if he does coke, that's probably not the only thing he does. This means that steroids are likely because he's an athlete.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2005)

So if  an athlete does steriods he probably does coke because they have alot of money?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 5, 2005)

Now you're involving money in this? I have no idea where you're going or where you're coming from... All I'm saying is that if he does steroids, I have no respect for whatever amounts of weight he can move. Period.


----------

